# I'm new



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm a composer, (and student in highschool) who came to this site to see if there was anywhere to get critique on my work... is there anyway to be able to do that, since I can't find a way to post there.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Hello E Cristobal Poveda, I believe I said hello somewhere in your post , anyway, welcome to Talk Classical.


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

It looks like perhaps you could post in the "Musicians and Listeners" forum, under musicians. http://www.talkclassical.com/musicians/


----------

